# Does anyone else do this? (Hot water bottle.)



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

A few nights ago, I discovered that sitting in front of the TV with a hot water bottle (wrapped in fleece) on your lap and a hedgehog on top of said hot water bottle is extremely pleasant. Tinkerball has a lot of trouble relaxing normally, but last night she even let me cut her nails without struggling while we were doing the hot water bottle thing! Then she cuddled up and went to sleep while I watched 3 hours worth of television.


----------



## _Miss_Pickles_ (May 8, 2014)

Awww, how sweet! My girl will curl up and sleep with me, near me, on the ground, ANYWHERE... What she won't do is wake up and play. She does not like her daytime/sleep interrupted. But take her out and she's happy to sleep with you


----------



## Xindara (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm also using a hot water bottle to snuggle with my hoglets. I actually have one for myself and one for them that can also go in their cages (with water not too crazy hot and well wrapped in a lot of fleece) if it gets a little cold in the apartment.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

I may try this since I cannot ever get Penelope to calm down and cuddle haha. She's way too adventurers, The crazy little hedgie. But she loves to sleep all day until 12am.


----------

